# Whose been invited to Eukanuba?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

As far as I know Titan is our only member invited for obedience and none for agility.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm going to go as a spectator! Can't wait. Would love to meet any Golden owners while there.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm hoping to go as a spectator!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

WE ARE GOING>>>>>>>>WHOOOOO HOOO>>>>>

Okay I am having a blast saying that after having to say no last year... I will be the chubby one with the small golden that really likes his job. I sure hope you stop by and say hello. I promise I look forward to meeting our forum friends..We will be in Obedience...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> WE ARE GOING>>>>>>>>WHOOOOO HOOO>>>>>
> 
> Okay I am having a blast saying that after having to say no last year... I will be the chubby one with the small golden that really likes his job. I sure hope you stop by and say hello. I promise I look forward to meeting our forum friends..We will be in Obedience...


LOL - you have sooo earned enjoying saying that


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Titan1 said:


> WE ARE GOING>>>>>>>>WHOOOOO HOOO>>>>>
> 
> Okay I am having a blast saying that after having to say no last year... I will be the chubby one with the small golden that really likes his job. I sure hope you stop by and say hello. I promise I look forward to meeting our forum friends..We will be in Obedience...


Hooray for you!!! I'm so glad you can go this year, it is such a huge honor to be invited.

I will look for you, can't wait to see Titan in action!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> WE ARE GOING>>>>>>>>WHOOOOO HOOO>>>>>
> 
> Okay I am having a blast saying that after having to say no last year... I will be the chubby one with the small golden that really likes his job. I sure hope you stop by and say hello. I promise I look forward to meeting our forum friends..We will be in Obedience...


I have been every year that it has been in Long Beach, as a spectator, and it is as exciting year after year. We get there EARLY to watch the preparations or what we call "the show before the show". Congratulations on the invite! What is Titan's registered name so we can look you up?

I am so sad this will be the last year in Long Beach.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I went as a spectator 2 years ago and had a BLAST!!! I can't go this year since it's the weekend before finals.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Going as a spectator, cannot wait to watch!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> I have been every year that it has been in Long Beach, as a spectator, and it is as exciting year after year. We get there EARLY to watch the preparations or what we call "the show before the show". Congratulations on the invite! What is Titan's registered name so we can look you up?
> 
> I am so sad this will be the last year in Long Beach.


OTCH DAl-Rhe's Sunfire Titanium UDX8,OGM,RAE, NJP and a bunch of others not AKC..


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

This is very exciting! How will we be able to meet up? Would LOVE to meet forum members. Is everyone going to be there both days? For morning and evening sessions? Should we all pick a time and a place to try and meet?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys know where I will be Saturday and God willing Sunday.. Wouldn't that be something huh??? I believe we start early on Saturday. If you guys want to catch me in between rings ...I am also showing on Thursday.. sight seeing (i hope) on Friday. Kinda worried about driving all over and not knowing where to go..Folks I am l from the midwest and I can't wait to see the ocean...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think I'm seeing the need for a Titan fan club section to be created in the obedience area!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> You guys know where I will be Saturday and God willing Sunday.. Wouldn't that be something huh??? I believe we start early on Saturday. If you guys want to catch me in between rings ...I am also showing on Thursday.. sight seeing (i hope) on Friday. Kinda worried about driving all over and not knowing where to go..Folks I am l from the midwest and I can't wait to see the ocean...


 
One thing you might want to know is that Long Beach doesn't have ocean waves. Because it is a shipping area they built a breakwater to prevent waves. If you want to see the "real" ocean with waves you need to go a bit south to Seal Beach or Huntington Beach. The Long Beach marina area is nice...just no waves...
If you need some sight seeing suggestions or areas to stay away from just ask away. I live locally.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I think I'm seeing the need for a Titan fan club section to be created in the obedience area!


Jodie... You are wayyyyy toooo funny.:doh:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

If you have a GPS I would suggest bringing it, it will help you get around.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Augie's Mom said:


> If you have a GPS I would suggest bringing it, it will help you get around.


I will have one and will try to talk someone in our group coming down to drive. I won't leave Titan in the motel so it is somewhere we can drive to.. Too bad I can't find someone to take us all sight seeing Friday. My dad was a Navy man and I always promised him I would try to see the ships in San Diego. My husband was stationed at Pendleton for 5 years...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay so who will I be seeing at the NOI?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Okay so who will I be seeing at the NOI?


Me me me me me!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> Okay so who will I be seeing at the NOI?


I'll be there in a ring side seat (of course all the seats are ring side). I'll watch for you. Hopefully, I can snatch a catalog. They are a hot commodity at the NOI.
Best of luck to you!
Andrea


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wish I could go....

I'm going one year while they're in Florida, whether or not I have a dog entered!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You know what I was thinking about last night? That they should sell NOI warmup jackets! Like the Crufts jackets our obedience team got. If I ever compete at the NOI I want a jacket! (and I'm a sucker, I'd probably buy anythig they slap "noi" on if I ever made it there).


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> You know what I was thinking about last night? That they should sell NOI warmup jackets! Like the Crufts jackets our obedience team got. If I ever compete at the NOI I want a jacket! (and I'm a sucker, I'd probably buy anythig they slap "noi" on if I ever made it there).


They do offer souvenirs and some of them are hooded sweatshirts and shirts..


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> WE ARE GOING>>>>>>>>WHOOOOO HOOO>>>>>
> 
> Okay I am having a blast saying that after having to say no last year... I will be the chubby one with the small golden that really likes his job. I sure hope you stop by and say hello. I promise I look forward to meeting our forum friends..We will be in Obedience...


Good Luck!! Kailey, Jackson, and I will be cheering for you!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay we got our schedule and armband number. We are #360 and we start in ring 3..


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Titan1 said:


> Okay we got our schedule and armband number. We are #360 and we start in ring 3..


What time does obedience start?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Augie's Mom said:


> What time does obedience start?


Saturday it looks like 7:30..


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm going as a spectator. This will be my first show. It says tickets are open seating... so where on earth do I sit? We have tix for Saturday day.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

KellyH said:


> I'm going as a spectator. This will be my first show. It says tickets are open seating... so where on earth do I sit? We have tix for Saturday day.


The ticket is actually for admission. For agility there are usually bleachers, conformation has chairs ringside (good luck getting one) and obedience has chairs ringside.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm going on Saturday for sure! I'll be there in the morning to (hopefully) cheer on Michelle and Titan in obedience and watch conformation at 10:00. Anyone else going PM me and we can meet up!


----------

